# Messed up Petco.com store locator?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

try this
http://www.petco.com/petco_Page_PC_storelocator_Nav_2.aspx

It's giving me store's location where there are none. And won't even give me an address. Not sure if this app is a pile or it doesn't work on my browsers.

Maybe there aren't even one in my city.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Address was fine, the map didn't draw though.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

go to google.com/maps and search for Petco, my city here, my state here (use the commas.) and you'll find out if there is one close, or where is closest.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Ah, interesting... I went to the yellow pages and there are no Petco in my city.
So their store locator just gave me a fake store next to where I live. haha. 
lame.

Too bad I can't take advantage of the $1 per gallon tank deal.


----------

